# Just got my first Pinarello frame



## thompgr44 (Feb 22, 2012)

View attachment 277874

I just received my first Pinarello Paris frame (Team Sky model). The dealers in my city didn't have the frame that I wanted so I Purchased it from a Pinarello dealer in another city and had it shipped to me.
When I received the frame it came in a Orbea box ,but I was so excited that I didn't take much notice of it. Upon inspecting the frame I noticed that there were scuff marks and where the serial number is on the bottom it was dirty. To me it looked like the frame was not new (maybe a demo or return). 
I got the frame at 50% off so I cleaned it up, but it bothered me because the frame was advertised as new. I emailed the dear today and he told me that frame was indeed new and it must have been over spray on the frame that looked like dirt.
I also didn't receive a manual/guide or anything like that with my bike.
I was just wondering if that was normal or is this shop trying to pull a fast one on me by sell me a demo frame as new
View attachment 277872

Bottom dirty with what I think is road grime, but the dealer says is over pray.
View attachment 277873


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

thompgr44 said:


> View attachment 277874
> 
> I just received my first Pinarello Paris frame (Team Sky model). The dealers in my city didn't have the frame that I wanted so I Purchased it from a Pinarello dealer in another city and had it shipped to me.
> When I received the frame it came in a Orbea box ,but I was so excited that I didn't take much notice of it. Upon inspecting the frame I noticed that there were scuff marks and where the serial number is on the bottom it was dirty. To me it looked like the frame was not new (maybe a demo or return).
> ...


It looks new to me. If that was road grime the other stickers would be dirty too.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks new to me. The frame may have been hanging on a wall for display, which would explain the wrong box.

50% off sounds like a great deal. You will love how the Paris rides.


----------



## thompgr44 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,
I can't wait to have it built up and take my first ride.


----------



## thompgr44 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a question about the pinarello oversized bottom bracket. I am about to order the shimano ultegra groupset and wanted to know if I needed to get a different bottom bracket or is there just a standard size?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

should be standard size italian threaded. I can sell you a brand new one if you want or ui2 great price.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

thompgr44 said:


> I also didn't receive a manual/guide


PDF's of the manuals are on the Pinarello website.

The dirt is probably road grime from use as a demo. Not many Pinarellos have overspray.


----------

